# Best Bike ever - TCR Advanced SL



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/backo...models/brochure/2009/Giant_RoadReportCard.pdf

Rode the 6.9, SL2, Addict and R3 and agree so I went home with the TCR. Nice to see a confirmation of my findings.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

mimason said:


> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/backo...models/brochure/2009/Giant_RoadReportCard.pdf
> 
> Rode the 6.9, SL2, Addict and R3 and agree so I went home with the TCR. Nice to see a confirmation of my findings.



Giant confirms their bike is the best? You don't say.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*and you*

have personally spent time on all othem???

i have, except the canyon, and yes the Giant is noticably better than the others in terms of stiffness and comfort!!
ride what you like just ride


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

what is retail price on frameset? It sounds good but last version had flexible handling or construction I heard.


----------



## a_avery007 (Jul 1, 2008)

*NOT this one*

go to www.weightweenies.com and search for tour test in road section.
it is very stiff in the right places and comfortable too!

frameset alone is not a bargain, but if you buy the complete bike (advanced sl2 it is;-)


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

FondriestFan said:


> Giant confirms their bike is the best? You don't say.


If they had a bike that was not as good at it actually is, then I am sure that they would not publish such a test. I rode several of the same bikes they tested and agree in general terms like this one is stiffer, that one is lighter and the other one is more compliant. 

I think that they just want people to ride the bike and give it a try. For me personally, I did NOT want a Giant at first. I was not excited about owning the brand. I wanted a Cervelo(SLC-SL or R3SL. However, after riding it for several days and also riding the others I mentioned for a couple days with my own wheelset I was a firm believer.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*I think TCR stands for...*

time cancelling racer. Or insert another acronymn here. Granted, I come from a decade of alu only road bikes, my 09 TCR Dvanced SL 0 is a magic carpet ride. Weather here in Central New York has only allowed just under 200 miles so far, the roads are still covered in places with stones/sand.

I can't believe how smooth and fast this bike is. I have been riding the same loops for over 10 years. A fair amount of climbing, and rolling terrain, wind is usually an issue. The fact that our best loops go thru our three local wind farms, lays testament to that fact. My average speed has gone up, and total ride time has absolutely plumeted since I got this bike out.

While I watch the time/speed fluctuate during the winter/spring months-changing betwen knobbies and slicks on the cross bike-I'm blowing late summer times away here in April. I do have more miles in at this time of year than usual-I was trying to be worthy of this bike during the long winter months.

Anyway, the bike is simply amazing, sooo fast with a tail wind, the Zipp's even seem to take advantage of the big cross winds, and headwinds in the drops are easier than ever.

Ride longer, faster, and farther. And oh, I know I'm trying especially hard, because the rides always hurt.

Money well spent indeed.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

I had the privlege of riding quite a few bikes in the interbike east demo last Oct and compared them on the same course. I must admit the Giant advanced SL was second to none in terms of stiffness and comfort.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Haven't ridden the Advanced SL.

I have the 2006 TCR Advanced, which has been an excellent bike. 
I haven't really noticed stiffness issues, but I can say that my System Six is stuffer.

Handling, wise, I put a Time HM stem on the Giant and I think the handling is superb.

Best bike ever? Probably not. But on a price/performance basis it is absolutely way up there.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The '09 SL may surprise you. Totally different from the '06. Thanks for sharing comments.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

mimason said:


> The SL may surprise you. Totally, different from the '06. Thanks for sharing comments.


The 09 is certainly a spectacular looking bike. Honestly, though I really like the 2006. I just put some Reynolds DV46 tubulars on it. For me, it's a perfect race bike. It weighs in at 14.85 lbs complete with pedals. Not bad.

Bang for the buck, it's really hard to beat Giant.


----------

